
Is Good Code Impossible? (2010) - tomaskazemekas
http://raptureinvenice.com/is-good-code-impossible/
======
tomaskazemekas
This blog post is included in the book The Clean Coder: A Code of Conduct for
Professional Programmers (Robert C. Martin Series).

